# 75K Computer for Dentist..Urgent



## coldhart (Apr 23, 2015)

My friend needed PC for medical work ( Dental )
Budget ~75K


Requirement

Full PC ( With mouse & Keyboard )


1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:Medical Work ( Dentist )

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: ~75k, Yes around 85k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7 or 8

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 320 Gb or Higher

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: I never Seen 1024 x 1024 if such monitor is possible them whatever size fit in budget ( Bigger is Better )

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Want to buy Entire PC

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Tomorrow

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Most of the part from Lamington Road Mumbai

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Proccy - Intel i7 ~3Ghz
Ram - 4Gb or Higher
NVIDIA GPU - NVIdia GTX 570 or Better
HDD - 320 Gb or Higher
Monitor Resolution - 1024 X 1024 ( Square Monitor )


----------



## RCuber (Apr 23, 2015)

Please fill this *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 23, 2015)

Can you specify what medical work? You need to use any specific software?


----------



## coldhart (Apr 23, 2015)

its dental work, whatever object is shown in PC software ( Don't know name ) is gonna print some sort of model ( Probably teeth ) in the machine which is connected to the PC


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 23, 2015)

coldhart said:


> its dental work, whatever object is shown in PC software ( Don't know name ) is gonna print some sort of model ( Probably teeth ) in the machine which is connected to the PC



Looks like you have a 3d printer?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 23, 2015)

can you please find out the software and the name of the machine that is to be connected to the PC?


----------



## asciif00 (Apr 25, 2015)

is this the same dentist i saw inquiring about parts in vashi plaza ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 26, 2015)

You may want to get detail on what exactly are his needs. Depending on that we can make suggestions on CPU, RAM etc. This is important to make sure he doesn't end up spending the intended 75k for needs that could have been fulfilled by a basic 30k PC.


----------



## coldhart (May 13, 2015)

*thanks everyone for reply,* he bought the PC from primeabgb ( Lamington Road ) since he couldn't get all the necessary parts with i7 in 75k he spend 1.1 L. bought some aoc monitor with 4:3 size ( since square monitor isn't easy to find ).


----------

